# Custom Name Transfers



## CustomShirtdom (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a business that does custom name transfer sheets whether they be vinyl or screen printing. I know Transfer Express does them, I'm looking for other companies to compare pricing.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you use Vinyl, anyone with a Vinyl Cutter can make names for you. 

If you want other Plastisol Custom Transfers (with the names you want) Proworld makes them, as well as Ace Transfer. 

Ace is in Ohio, and Proworld is in NJ. 

To be fair, Proworld is a Preferred Vendor of this site. Ed is always helpful too.


----------



## CustomShirtdom (Jul 2, 2011)

I actually ordered my transfers from Ace (should be coming next week) I didn't know they did custom name transfers as well... it wasn't advertised on their website (or I didn't see it). Thanks I will contact them tommorrow about it!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

When you say Custom Name Transfers, you mean, to have transfers made with Team Members Names on them right? 

Like if I ordered uniforms from you and I have to members names Smith, Jones etc. 

What kind of transfers did you order? Are they blank transfers or numbers? Once you get the pricing PM me if you don't mind.


----------



## CustomShirtdom (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm specifically talking about custom screen printed last names.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, they do that. They call them Names. You just have to call or check out their website.


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

Versatrans (another preferred vendor) has custom screen printed names (and numbers). I've used them to quite a bit for non-name orders over the past three months and am very satisfied with their work.

You can also check your local (or regional) screen printing supply store. They sell letters by the pack in a variety of colors and sizes (ex. One Stop Inc.)


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Acetransco.com has there sets in Player Sets Tab. 

You can also ask members here who have cutters to give you a quote if they haven't already.


----------

